# Dx for increased confusion



## djhurt (Dec 5, 2012)

What diagnosis code should I use for increased confusion when billing a UA or urine culture?  Is 780.97 altered mental status acceptable?  The 293.0 Delirium due to conditions classified elsewhere and the 298.9 Unspecified psychosis are not payable by Medicare.

Thank you for your help!!


----------



## Kdailey (Dec 10, 2012)

My first instinct is to use the 780.97 over the other two codes you listed.  Still no guarantee that Medicare will pay, but your coding will be more accurate.


----------



## Kisalyn (Dec 10, 2012)

I use 780.97 for plain confusion.


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 10, 2012)

let the chapter the codes are in help you decide. The 780,97 is a symptom code in the signs ans symptoms chapter, the other 2 code are mental diagnosis in the mental diseases chapter.


----------

